# RPTV vs LED more sensitive while playing games?



## GTvert90 (Jan 31, 2009)

I had a Mitsubishi 55" HTDV the old rear projection kind. ws55511 I upgraded to a 47" LG LED tv. For some reason call of duty seems to play differently Like the controller sensitivity is turned up.. Or there's a lag or something. I find myself running into objects and harder to aim as the sight moves quicker.. Its hooked up through composite right now as I'm waiting for my HDMI cable.. Is this normal? Is it just the newer technology? I'm getting my butt kicked now. LOL


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Perhaps you're experiencing display lag. LCD cannot keep up with CRT-based sets.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Display_lag


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That would be my guess. Turn off any frame rate interpolation schemes.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jan 31, 2009)

I shut the motion blur off same thing. I had friend that plays on plasma play and he agree's something is off. The turning is more sensitive.. Maybe I'd be better off with a plasma? I'm really lost at the moment.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Plasma is the closest to CRT, in terms of response speed for game play.

Of course, if you play a lot of games with static onscreen displays, you have to worry about burn-in... there's no free lunch!


----------



## GTvert90 (Jan 31, 2009)

its just odd... it doesn't feel delayed.. just more sensitive. I'll have to look into it more.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just took a trip around town. Friends plasma isn't as "sensitive" as mine.. but still more so then I'm used to.. another friends 32" LCD is the best out of the 3.. all on the same controller sensitivity setting.. 

Mine is a 3D tv but not playing the game in 3d mode.. not sure if it refreshes quicker or something? Plus I'm playing through composite.. HDMI cable will be here tomorrow.


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

Just a thought--is the aspect ratio of both displays the same? I often have to adjust the X and Y axis sensitivity on my mouse when I switch displays, because I have a variety of 4:3, 16:10, 16:9 that I use depending on mood. I found the same problem (in reverse) moving from a 4:3 monitor to my 16:9 DLP-RPTV.


----------

